# No bootable device sur beta



## dekapeuse (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Comme a chaque fois qu'une beta test je l'installe, donc j'ai installer Catalina beta.
Mais depuis je n'arrive plus a booter sur windows.
La partition bootcamp je la vois sur OSX, et je peux naviguer dessus.
Elle apparait dans disque de démarrage mais quand je la choisi, il me dit : "no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key"
De plus si je laisse appuyer sur alt au demarrage, il me porpose plus ma partition windows.

Comment arranger le problème sans devoir tout reformater?
Merci


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

dekapeuse a dit:


> Comme a chaque fois qu'une beta test je l'installe, donc j'ai installer Catalina beta.


C'est bien ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire dans son disque dur interne de travail et surtout pas si on a d'autres partitions ! Une version bêta doit s'installer dans un disque dur USB pour justement en faire le test !

Il va falloir jouer avec le Terminal, mais avant il faut impérativement télécharger/installer le package *GPT fdisk*. Après installation, ça n'apparaîtra pas dans le dossier Applications, mais ça ajoutera de nouvelles fonctions au Terminal qu'il faudra lancer et faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faudra le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et valider de nouveau avec la touche Entrée. Cette commande indiquera comment est la structure de la Table MBR.

Pour le résultat du Terminal, petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



Ensuite je passe la main à notre ami macomaniac qui devrait te faire faire d'autres manipulations via le Terminal.


----------



## dekapeuse (30 Septembre 2019)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```
merci voila ce que me donne le terminal


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

A priori la table MBR est bien dans le bon format. Je ne saurais t'en dire plus étant donné que j'attends la version finale de macOS Catalina, car je ne doute pas que la version d'Assistant Boot Camp soit différente, mais dans quelle mesure ? Par contre, il faut bien comprendre que c'est bien macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage de macOS et de Windows et que je n'en connais pas assez sur les méandres du boot EFI.


----------

